# This going to be THE longest day..



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So the dreaded day has arrived.. We spent all morning playing and trying to distract Daisy from hunting around the floor lookiing for something, anything that was remotely edible as she was nil by mouth. We went for a walk for 45 mins before her appointment and it was chucking it down with rain. So by the time we got to the vets Daisy looked like a dirty drowned rat and i looked like a mad woman with soaking hair and mascara streaming down my face!!! 

We waited in the waiting room for ages as there was a v sick little old dog having some tests (to be fair i was quite happy as it meant more cuddles with my doo) and then Desmond (my vet) opens the door and grins and goes Ms Griggs and i was like huh me oh (look around) sorry im not here and he started laughing!!!! Daisy crawled onto my head again.. she does this every time we go there its quite comical to see as she digs her claws into my head!! He did a pre op check took me through everything.. and i kept saying.. Love her please love her and cuddled her and keep her alive (this is my biggest fear about anaestesia that she wont come back) and he was like i will i will (hes still grinning at me - he really is a nice little man), so then i asked him if i could have one of her teeth (haha i havent found any yet so want one!!) and he was like of course.. i'll check her mouth whilst im in there and im chipping her for you too.

Then he asked how her tummy was.. which i thought was so sweet of him, i said it was fine since i've kept her away from anything slightly not meaty or raw and he was like fantastic she looks lovely, so then he said come on hand her over (i have her still on my head but i'm cuddling her!!) so i gave her to him with her blanket and her ducky and he wrapped her up and was just literally cuddling her like a baby it was so sweet and he was saying come on then Daisy i'll look after you mummy is popping out!!

So i gave her a kiss and walked out.. and ran out the reception area and burst into tears in the rain so now my make up is everywhere.. my hair is soaking when and curly.. my heart feels like its breaking and this house is SILENT i hate not hearing her little paws scuttling about on the floor!!

They said that we normally call at 3pm but as its her and she's going first and i'm being neurotic call at 2.30 and i should be able to go and get her as long as she's okay!! 

So its now nearlly 12pm.. i have to go visit my gran after i've fixed my face and im gonna go buy some meat from the butchers for when she is back on her yummys (raw feeders anyone want some free bones lol) 

I'll let you know what they say when i call!!

I NEED A VODKA!!!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww keep strong Sarah , little Daisy will be just fine bless her heart xx


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Awe dont worry she will be FINE! He sounds like a really nice vet, shes in good hands by the sounds of it x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks both of you I feel like a nervous wreck whe knew having a dog was so emotional it's like abi going under.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico says "Hugs and Kisses and Bellyrubs" to Daisy. She is strong and will be fine..... keep us informed


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Won't be long now and she will be home !


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Bless you, what a loving mummy! All the best to you two. She will be fine in no time.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Bless her and you. she will do great i'm sure x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes Daisy & Sarah! We will be thinking about you guys today. (((Hugs)))


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just rang and they are only now operating on her I'm stressed out advice would have taken her in later I know there must have been an emergency but still


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of you today Sarah! I know well that feeling when they are out of your control. But she is in good hands! I'm sure everything will be just fine. Let us know when you get her home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG,that is late,poor you ,all the waiting must be awful and thinking it was all over and time for home.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hugs and puppy pats from Quigley. She will be fine!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of you guys! She'll be back home with you soon!  xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh little Daisy and Sarah ~ is it over yet? Any updates?
Does she have to stay overnight? Here they give them back to you right away.


----------



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

Hopefully you hear back soon, everything'll be alright.
Thinking of the two of you!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for everyones thoughts. 
Kristi I pick her up in an hour she is gonna need one massive wee!! I just wanna kiss her little face she has been so so brave


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is a long wait for you!
I was the same, i called at 1 and was told i could pick her up at 4.30pm, and she had been in there since 9am!!
Such a long day!!
Am sure she is just fine though.
Hope you arent goin too mad by now.

You will be so relieved when it's all over and she is back where she belongs, bless her.
Give her extra kisses from me. xxx

By the way, love your new sig.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww bless her. She'll be fine, I know it must be awful waiting.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri said:


> Oh that is a long wait for you!
> I was the same, i called at 1 and was told i could pick her up at 4.30pm, and she had been in there since 9am!!
> Such a long day!!
> Am sure she is just fine though.
> ...


Thanks it's doing my head in waiting I'm gonna blub when I see her!! I'm just glad she is ok I was panicking when it was taking so long


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Not long now right?
Bet you have butterflies!!
Dont be afraid if she seems groggy and out of it for a while, it is horrible to see them like that, and you just feel so sorry for them, but in no time it's like what was all the fuss about? lol xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> By the way, love your new sig.


Oh I love it too! So cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's home!!! OMG she wagged her tail so much and tried to escape out the vets arms hahah i think he has a soft spot for her as the nurse went to get her and he was like no no no ill get her and speak to her mum lol.. 

She's on my lap.. lampshade on coz she's already attempted a lick :roll: and shaking like a leaf she's not sleeping just laying there i feel so so so sorry for her and useless.. she has loads of blankets cdoz the vet said i must keep her warm.

Im a little pissed he didn't pull any of her canines... as he said the adults arent even starting to come through and it can disturb them and damage the root so im mega pissed and told him id be battering his door down if we have any probs.

She's had some chicken and spun for it.. i was like no no no keep still mummy do it.. but she was STARVING and she's been out on a lead for a wee she hadn't beedn since 11am this morning... she's got holding power!! poor baby...

I feel like a total cow for doing this to her.. i know its the best and im majorly pro spay/neuter but seriously she is shaking so muchn


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahhh Sarah! I'm glad she is home and safe with you! she sounds like she came through it pretty well, is she in pain do you think? 
I think it's a great sign she went potty and has eaten some chicken!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope she's drugged up to her eyeballs on antibiotics and painkillers.. i need to feed abi but dont wanna move Daisy from my lap she just wants to lie on mummy..

I feel bad.. whoever thinks spaying doesnt make you feel like the worst person in the world is a cold hearted person.. i feel AWFUL!!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I would not know, I've never had to deal with a spay.. just neuters. I trust what your saying though.
Poor muffin! can Abi maybe hold her for you while you make her food?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She's home!!! OMG she wagged her tail so much and tried to escape out the vets arms hahah i think he has a soft spot for her as the nurse went to get her and he was like no no no ill get her and speak to her mum lol..
> 
> She's on my lap.. lampshade on coz she's already attempted a lick :roll: and shaking like a leaf she's not sleeping just laying there i feel so so so sorry for her and useless.. she has loads of blankets cdoz the vet said i must keep her warm.
> 
> ...


Oh YAY Daisy! Now be good for your mummy! So glad she did just fine.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No Abi isn't that steady to be able to look after her.. i'll put her down in a minute.. its just hard holding her.. she has a little shaved bit on her leg too from the canula lol

Kristi its horrible and he never took her teeth out!!! grrr


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> No Abi isn't that steady to be able to look after her.. i'll put her down in a minute.. its just hard holding her.. she has a little shaved bit on her leg too from the canula lol
> 
> Kristi its horrible and he never took her teeth out!!! grrr


I don't know what their problem is...why can't they just do as we say, LOL? 

Oakley had a hayday w/ the shaved bit on her arm, I swear I thought she'd never stop liiiiicking and liiiiiiicking and liiiiiiicking it. When I got her back she was like, hallucinating or something and kept doing these little chirpy noises at her toys. It didn't last long though.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww glad to hear everything went so well Sarah! Well done little Daisy! She'll be back to herself in no time!!! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She is just standing with her lampshade down... she won't lay down unless its on me.. arrgh i feel so fricking useles..

Oh i swear if she has to have them out at a later date i won't be paying at all... there will be a big arguement with the vet!! I love my vet tho.. she was looking after her!!

Her tail is up... but she is not with it.. at all.. my baby... Ill try to get a picture.. the wound isn't too drastic!!

She seems to have shrunk since the op i dont remember her being this teeny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You could get a baby grow,cut the legs off if the lampshade is too much,that's what i did for lily and it keeps them warm as well


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to hear that all went well and that she is back home with Mom!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww they do seem so teeny and helpless afterwards.
I felt awful too, it's natural.
Seeing the wee shaved arm is pitiful too.

Am so glad she is got through it ok though, they are strong these wee ones even if they dont look it.
Doesnt stop us worrying ourselves sick of course.

That is bad that some vets wont take the teeth.
I was lucky it seems with that, he just took them without me even mentioning it.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to hear that she's at home now!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone Michele that's a fab idea I have so knickers from build a bear that have a tail hole I wonder if they will work she is trying to sleep sitting up on my lap. The vet did say she was amazingly quiet and made no noise!! I don't get this teeth business he said the adult ones are no where to be seen and sometimes they don't get adult canines???

He Also said if she needs more pain killers to just pop in!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

you wouldn't know other than this is all she is doing


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww daisy you look so sad. Your'll feel better in no time and mummy will spoil you rotten!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor Sweetpea :-(


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Sad Daisy! 
When Finn was neutered he had a retained testicle so his scar was more like a spay wound. I also found him a preemie onesie and cut him a tail hole.  Much better than the cone!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She looks so so sad the shaking has finally stopped but she has 4 blankets on!! I'm hoping she will rest and have a sleep soon. We have to go back on mon for a check up


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My daughter was premature mum has her clothes Gonna ask for some. What do I do at toilet time


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Seeing as Finn didn't want to do much that first day, I took him out a few times and let him out of his onesie to potty. He didn't have any accidents and since I was right there watching him, he didn't mess with his stitches at all while he was out either. The first day is the worst, she doesn't quiet know what happened and why she's feeling this way. After a good nights sleep and waking up at home tomorrow, she should be feeling MUCH better, possibly back to her old self. THEN you will be worrying about keeping her still! LOL Silly puppies...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she's home and well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad she's home. She'll be much better tomorrow. Just think how we'd feel on the same day we had a hysterectomy. Pretty shaky and yucky. Just take it easy. Let her go at her own pace on eating/peeing. I'm sure she'll be fine! 

Too bad the vet didn't pull her teeth though! HoPefully they'll come out on their own! Brody's had DEEP roots and wouldn't have ever come out, I don't think!

The baby onesie is a good idea. They hate the cone.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay daisy is home.  She is a lucky chi having such a caring mommy!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww she will recover in no time! I'm not looking forward to this day myself.. You're a pro!

I love your new siggy btw


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone i agree she has no clue why she feels so odd will see how she is in the morning she will only sleep on me!!! The vet made me laugh apparently when she came round she was wagging her tail at him


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww bless her... Hope she has a comftable night!! If u do put her in a babygro please take a picci !! X


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

glad it all went alright, shame about the teeth, tulula sending daisy licks. hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol i promise I'll take a pic if I do 

Thanks tallulah I will give her a lick for you is too dark for me to get pic of the cut on my iPhone booo


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad little Daisy is home with you now and that all went well. Tomorrow she'll be so much better even. It's really amazing how quickly they get back into the swing of things.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad she's done, Sarah. BIG SIGH of RELIEF, eh?!? Now we get to baby them and nurse them back to health.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh I am glad it's finally over for you and for Daisy 
Hmm that's really strange that the vet didn't pull her baby teeth out  I really hope they will come out naturally, fingers crossed


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay daisy u made it!  so glad


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The night was not too bad she woke up once so I took her to the loo and had to stop her jumpingbin my bed she just woke up now won't wee I had to put a long tshirt on her as she couldn't sniff where to wee lol

she is very shakey and cold but far too lively for my likeing. Trying to keep her warm and still is hard

I took some pics last night willnput them upnlater


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

glad she is doing well.......*HUGS*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Jan im a little worried about her being so cold and does anyone know if it's normal for them to get a little discharge from their Fu Fu (yes I know but the v word makes me cringe)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have no clue whats normal... but you guys are champs for enduring this!
Poor Daisy! hopefully she can wee soon!
Keep us updated


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Puppy pats from Quigley. She will feel much better today nad it won't be long till she is up and running. You did good Miss Daisy!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

poor daisy! glad shes doing well and hope she is back to her normal self soon!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> does anyone know if it's normal for them to get a little discharge from their Fu Fu (yes I know but the v word makes me cringe)


As long as its not 'coloured , thick etc ' i'd not worry too much .. Hope little Daisy is feeling better soon ..

RE her teeth ( I'm sorry to be different , don't mean to disagree with everyone ) I'd personally be happy your vet didn't remove her baby teeth , if the adult teeth are no where to be seen it would have been hard to pull the baby teeth out and could have caused her extra pain when she woke up and also future jaw/teeth problems , so Sarah I would say be pleased the vet didn't remove her baby teeth_ ( just my views ) _


Dotty and Zeta send hugs to Daisy xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone she's finally dozed off now!!




Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> As long as its not 'coloured , thick etc ' i'd not worry too much .. Hope little Daisy is feeling better soon ..
> 
> RE her teeth ( I'm sorry to be different , don't mean to disagree with everyone ) I'd personally be happy your vet didn't remove her baby teeth , if the adult teeth are no where to be seen it would have been hard to pull the baby teeth out and could have caused her extra pain when she woke up and also future jaw/teeth problems , so Sarah I would say be pleased the vet didn't remove her baby teeth_ ( just my views ) _
> 
> ...


Thanks Sara.. its not thick or clear just a little gunky.. dunno how to explain it it just looks like normal discharge to me.. will keep an eye on it tho!!

LOL each to their own.. he actually said the same he said if the adult ones were stumps he would have yanked them out no problem.. im just gonna wobble them and let her chew til her hearts content and hope they come out on their own!!! xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

How old is Daisy ?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Thanks Sara.. its not thick or clear just a little gunky.. dunno how to explain it it just looks like normal discharge to me.. will keep an eye on it tho!!


Sarah, Bailey had the same thing. Seems fine this morning though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry sara just seen this she was 6 months on Sunday just gone


----------

